# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Djingo, smart speaker, Orange S.A., Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Orange S.A.

Home page - djingo.orange.fr

Djingo, virtual assistant

----------


## Airicist

Article "Orange Will Wind Down Djingo Smart Speaker in Favor of Smart Home and TV Services"

by Eric Hal Schwartz
October 7, 2020

----------

